# Got a 7 pt buck, had to share with you all.



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I wasn't in my stand 15 min and here he came trotting through, I made a grunt sound to stop him and had just enough time to shoot. He was standing at a slight angle so i shot him in the heart and it excited out the other side so the bullet went through his heart and just barely missed his guts, he ran a couple yards and dropped. I'm so excited. Heres the pics.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

*good show, girlie!!!

*


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Pump shotgun with slugs?

Bob


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes its a mossberg 20 gauge..thanks..I was starting to get worried, i've had a long tough week so was pretty happy this guy walked in lol..


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

That's a nice looking buck - congrats!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats on your buck!!!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

We raised 5 children (I'd normally say kids, but not here) on more venison than any other meat, Wife hunts as well. I'll have em hung, skinned and gutted within 30 minutes of the kill(none of that B.S. field dressing around here), leave em hang in air conditioned outbuilding for approx 24hrs, quarter and chill in outbuilding fridge for another 24 hrs, then carry em into the house and turn em over to Wife, she'll have them cut, wrapped, and in the freezer within 90 minutes. (If I do a proper job of not getting hair all over em)

Bob


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Very cool. Enjoy all that meat.


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Another "raised on venison" here. :wave:

Congratulations on a good shot, clean kill and all that good eatin' in your future.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome shot there missy !! WOW 

My Dad loved to hunt and he made sure every part of that deer was used. If he didnt plan on eating it ,he didnt shoot it.
Or , if a friend wanted the meat but couldnt go hunting during the season , he would gladly go and bring home the meat .

I like it , even though it was gamey , not my favorite though...from what i have read , there is a proper time to do the carving up or whatever and that makes the meat better in some way , I guess :shrug:

You look so freakin happy with yourself honey , lolol.
And so you should be , that is some shot and some animal , congrats :thumb:

I laughed and smiled when I saw that HUGE smile on your face , lolol.

Second note to self, Do not pee-0ff JaLyn , she is one heck ova shot


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you everyone. Arkie do you both still hunt?


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Trick..ur so funny..oh my gosh girl..i felt like i'd won the lottery..i was wayyyy happy and excited..when i was getting out of my treestand i was shaking so hard i bout shook the tree stand off the tree lol. I love hunting, it's such a rush. But i'm a softy too and I have been known to cry after a kill lol.. We hunt for our family and for my dad and aunt. So hopefully I can get a couple doe tags and jay gets a couple and my son already got a 7 pt buck so hopefully he can get a doe so we have plenty to donate to them as well.WE always share our deer meat lol...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , thats awesome  I probably would have shook myself right out of the tree stand and more then likely landed on the deers horns and killed myself , now that would be ironic  wouldnt it , 

No , seriously , that is quite a shot and you should be really proud of yourself  
How awesome your son got a seven pointer !! 
Good eating this winter 
Enjoy your moment , BTW , you might as well had yourself wrapped in Xmas lights because thats how much you are glowing in that picture , lol


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> Thank you everyone. Arkie do you both still hunt?


Not much. Will probably kill a couple-three doe out of the back yard after season closes (yes, illegal, but they taste just the same) for the deep freeze.

Afraid I don't get the shakes/elation of the kill much anymore, so it's just for provisions.

Bob


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations! Nice job!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations Christy! How exciting!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Trick..it's the adrenaline rush that makes you shake lol and after that then u freeze your arse off lol..It's that feeling that keeps you hunting year after year. Nothing is more exciting then sitting in a tree stand looking and looking and looking and then you spot that deer..it's amazing. I was so excited lol..i don't even care that i have no make-up on and my hair is a mess in those pics lol course i probably wouldn't care anyway hehe..
thank you everyone soooo much. This was such an awesome day for me and i just had to come share it with ya'all..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Make-up ? My hair is usually in a scrungie , lolol
If the goats don't pull it out that is 

It's called the natural look sweetie


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh i must love that natural look cause i sure sport it most of the time lol..I've had hair down to my tush for probably 20 years til just a couple months ago and i cut it all off, so i always kept my hair up in a scrunchie too lol..


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Wow great job!! We don't seem to have as many bigger bucks around here that aren't on private land anymore.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great job! Congratulations!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , I had longer hair until last year when the hot flashes made me take a scissor to it , then the goats did a makeover of their own on 
it , so now it grew back enough to put up in a scrungie again , lolol
My favorite accessory


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow! NICE RACK!!!  Lmao just kidding!! Great deer! Congrats


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow he's beautiful! Congrats! Nice to see a woman get a 7 pointer! haha! I don't know any women in my family that hunt <my mom did when I was a kid>.

I don't care for the taste of deer meat, but I do love deer jerky. My husband and kids love it, so I have no problem cooking it for them


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Clearwtr..I'm lucky that i live in an area where theres some nice bucks but not as nice as the ones in the state of Illinois, they have some serious trophy bucks there. *drool* .........Karen..Thank you..........Trick..I don't know why i cut mine other than i was just sick of the weight of it..i have such thick hair, but i'm so glad i cut it......fezz..lol..Thanks ......Hoosier I dont' like everything on the deer. I love deer jerkey, tenderloins, sausge, summer sausage but i hate deer roasts and i'm not crazy about deer burger.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Way to go girl~!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks bunches..it was defenitely the highlight of my week


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats. My GF got an 8 point this weekend and I got a nice feral pig. My nephews each got to shoot some does and cull bucks.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> Congrats. My GF got an 8 point this weekend and I got a nice feral pig. My nephews each got to shoot some does and cull bucks.


Deer does and bucks,right


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice kill  I use a rifle, usually my 243 but I will use my 30-06 or 7mm.....
If I used a shotgun, I'd get kicked out of the tree lol......with a broken shoulder


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

GT, Now i'm ready for some coyote hunting, I had an opportunity to get some does this past week but never got my doe tag, I may get one and go this week-end.
Laura we only hunt deer and bird ladies hehehehe
Pitch Rifles are illegal to use in Indiana to hunt deer. I'd love to get one for coyote hunting. My husband keeps promising to take me if he doesn't soon i'm going on my own lol..


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

That is a nice buck! 

It's good to see other women hunting, I was introduced very young by my uncles to hunting and trapping. It's been a few years and I lived too long in a horrible state for hunting, but now that I'm in Oregon it's game on next season!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Shelley, for years i tormented my husband about hunting, called him bambi killer and everything. Well one year he had a really bad hunt and i felt so bad for him so the next year hunting season came around and i shocked him by telling him i was going to go sit with him. I was too scared to get in the tree stand so i sat beneath on the ground behind the tree and all of a sudden after daylight i heard a shot and so i sat there suprisingly excited for him to tell me what was going on. He got a mammoth 10 pt buck that we had to look for in the snow so was easily done and the buck wasn't far. But something happened in me and so the very next year I told him i wanted to go. I had only shot a gun a couple of times and so there i went in a buddy stand with him and opening day got a nice 8 pt buck and i've been hooked every sense..this is my third year of hunting. I'm 41 years old and wish i'd started years sooner..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Pretty nice looking buck! Way to go! :hi5:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't think there's anything like the feeling that you just earned your own meat. Very cool.

I would be open to hunting but I was traumatized from it as a kid ... we had a friend come over to hunt on our land and he dragged me out (a 12 year old, Bambi-lover) to take an up-close picture of his dead deer.

I was not pleased :laugh:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

When i was probably 11 years old my dad and his friend caught a snappin turtle and they were trying to get it to stick it's head out so they could chop it off..after several min of trying this they gave up and started cutting on that turtle while it was alive, I hated my dad at that moment and had nightmares seriously for years over that dang turtle lol..I forgave my dad but never forgot what i'd seen.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Just like when my dad chose to slaughter my pet chickens on Christmas Eve. He was not forgiven for a looooong time.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Just like when my dad chose to slaughter my pet chickens on Christmas Eve. He was not forgiven for a looooong time.


 a chicken..who could kill a chicken? I had chickens..i loved my chickens..:tears: i miss my chickens..


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

somehow it didn't send so i retyped only shorter..grrr..


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Check out what my DH and our two dear kids shot this afternoon!! They are all ecstatic!!









It is -27 Celsius!! My kids are as die hard as my husband! I stayed home and made home made buns and elk stew! I'm glad I did now they are gonna be frozen solid!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

WOW..I hope to get one like that next..awesome awesome buck..good job hubby and kiddies...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats on your bucks!! Deer meat is SO good! I myself could never go hunting or be there when it is cleaned and gutted and what not but I love deer meat!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I will tell ya a secret, I can't gut a deer..i puke lol..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome buck , wow !
Nice going hunters !!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> I will tell ya a secret, I can't gut a deer..i puke lol..


Haha I usually hold a leg and hand hubby knives! I'm not a huge fan of the gutting part! But I do most of the butchering once it just looks like meat so it's kind of a fair trade off!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! I can't do blood and stuff anymore! LOL! I used to be able to handle it.. not anymore! We breed and raise our own meat rabbits... I stay in the house while my mom and dad take care of them.. Other wise I wouldn't be able to eat it!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I have had to kill weak chicks weak pigs i've had my arm up a sows personables pulling a stuck piglet..delivered puppies and kittens and one goat (so far) but the older I get I absolutely can't stand the smell of deer guts..it just turns my stomache lol..u should see me helping my husband..he's like hold this..gag...give me that knife...gag..put this in that bag..gag...lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! I can't kill anything! Well unless it's a bug or spider! LOL! Even then I scream and make a little sibling do it :ROFL: Though birthing goats I don't mind a bit. everyone here wears gloves cause they can't touch it :roll: I grab the kids all wet and snuggle them no gloves needed!  LOL!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I've been hunting once in my life (would go more if I could) on a state sponsored youth antlerless hunt. I shot a little yearling button buck and a massive 4yo doe in under 3 hours. My mom was expecting us to come back Sunday with one deer, we came back Friday night with two. The doe was the biggest of the whole hunt at 151lb field dressed (the buck was a tiny 78lb).

My dream hunt is to draw a bull elk tag for the Wichita wildlife refuge down south, but it's one tag in your lifetime and knowing my luck I'll get a cow tag. Not that I'd complain either way. It's gorgeous country. I'll have to share photos of it one of these days. I've yet to see a bull smaller than 7x7.

As for processing, nobody will help me anymore. I keep pointing out each organ. Grosses every one out...


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

TheMixedBag said:


> I've been hunting once in my life (would go more if I could) on a state sponsored youth antlerless hunt. I shot a little yearling button buck and a massive 4yo doe in under 3 hours. My mom was expecting us to come back Sunday with one deer, we came back Friday night with two. The doe was the biggest of the whole hunt at 151lb field dressed (the buck was a tiny 78lb).
> 
> My dream hunt is to draw a bull elk tag for the Wichita wildlife refuge down south, but it's one tag in your lifetime and knowing my luck I'll get a cow tag. Not that I'd complain either way. It's gorgeous country. I'll have to share photos of it one of these days. I've yet to see a bull smaller than 7x7.
> 
> As for processing, nobody will help me anymore. I keep pointing out each organ. Grosses every one out...


I JUST shot my first elk this September! It was a 4X5 so not nearly as big as some, but for my first I was super excited!!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice sized bull for a 4x5!

Of course the new photobucket won't work for more than 10 seconds (posting anything on here is a friggin' race), so of course now I can't access any of my pictures. I had several good ones of big bulls and a MASSIVE 5x5 buck. I mean this boy was packing tall and super-thick antlers with one drop tine. I had a good picture of him sparring with a big forkhorn, too.

So, here's some generic pictures of the bison amd the moutains.
http://www.google.com/search?q=Wich...AWWroDoCg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=480&bih=295#p=0


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

DDddaaaayyynnnggg! Seems you super-huntresses need a sticky for your game photos!!

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Better watch what you say now Bob , you dont want one of these ladies
mad at ya


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Laura, that comment was in total admiration.:thumb:

Bob


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

Awesome harvest!!! I have been dying to go this year but too much going on. Next week I'll be in the woods as much as possible though. Again, great buck!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm hoping to go to Illinois next year for a huge trophy buck.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

TheMixedBag said:


> I've been hunting once in my life (would go more if I could) on a state sponsored youth antlerless hunt. I shot a little yearling button buck and a massive 4yo doe in under 3 hours. My mom was expecting us to come back Sunday with one deer, we came back Friday night with two. The doe was the biggest of the whole hunt at 151lb field dressed (the buck was a tiny 78lb).
> 
> My dream hunt is to draw a bull elk tag for the Wichita wildlife refuge down south, but it's one tag in your lifetime and knowing my luck I'll get a cow tag. Not that I'd complain either way. It's gorgeous country. I'll have to share photos of it one of these days. I've yet to see a bull smaller than 7x7.
> 
> As for processing, nobody will help me anymore. I keep pointing out each organ. Grosses every one out...


There are no elk in the Wichita's


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

If I could go on a hunt of a lifetime it'd be on a bear hunt..


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> If I could go on a hunt of a lifetime it'd be on a bear hunt..


I'd dearly LURVE to have a bearskin rug to go in front of the fireplace at our cabin, but the bit of bear I attempted to eat a few years back was [email protected] near inedible. 

I'd love to go out west to a prairie dog town with 2-3 rifles and alternate between them when the barrels get too hot from shooting!

Bob


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Guys, you're making this Bambi-loving hippie girl want to hunt :laugh:


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Prince William Sound, Alaska Black Bear from Spring 2010


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm jealous. I can't get Jay to take me or i would sooo go. One day i hope to anyway. I'm with arkie i'd have one right in front of my fireplace.
Woodhaven..i still love and admire deer. When it's not hunting season i'm admiring their beauty..when it is hunting season i'm looking at them as something worth shooting or not lol..You should so try it. I promise you if you ever did you'd love it. OMG the adrenaline is like no other. AFter you shoot a deer your whole body just shakes and the minute you see it your heart will pound sooo hard you swear your having a heart attack and just know the whole forest can hear it thumping. When i shot this last buck afterwards my body was shaking so hard from the adrenaline rush that i actually shook the ladder of my tree stand coming down lol..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You know when you are too far away from someone to hear them correctly and you just try to figure out what it sounds like they are saying ?

well, how about this.....

Friends on hunting trip

Friend #1 - Gee , what the heck is he saying ? sounds like "over there"
Friend # 2 - waving frantically and pointing 
Friend #1 - I will run to the area he is pointing and see
Friend # 2 - sees friend running and starts waving more frantically and yells louder " a bear" !!!!!!!!!!
Friend # 1 - is no more


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG ! I just had a very firghtening thought  
Christy with a gun 
Better yet , a gun that shoots socks :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> If I could go on a hunt of a lifetime it'd be on a bear hunt..


Come sit on my front step!! There was a big black bear that wouldn't leave the kids bus stop this spring.... So we all went and bought a spring beat tag and he was gone within 2 days! My neighbor got him!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nah , Im good fezz , thanks 
All I ahve been confronted with was a very nervy possum
He was sitting on my garbage can growling at me ( it was night )
So I growled back , no reaction , just kinda looked at me like , yeah right ...
So I kicked the can about 5 feet along with the possum on top of it...
I almost had a possum land on my leg though......I should have thought that through first..
But the possum just looked at me like "dang lady" !! and scuttled off into the bushes.

I hate those lepto infested animals.....but the babies are really cute , but I still hate them


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Around here we don't have any possums or skunks or raccoons... We have grizzly bears, black bears, cougars, bobcats, lynx, and honestly the most dangerous one here is the moose! Moose are CRAZY!! I have watched a grizzly bear run from a cow moose with a calf!! It was hilarious... However if I wasn't sitting in my truck it would NOT have been funny!! We also have wolverines, but in my life I have only ever seen one and he took off pretty fast!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> You know when you are too far away from someone to hear them correctly and you just try to figure out what it sounds like they are saying ?
> 
> well, how about this.....
> 
> ...


Then there was the guy who survived a bear attack with one of those tiny 22 short derringers. When the big, enraged grizzly got after them, he shot his buddy in the knee, then simply walked away.:ROFL:

Bob


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Fezz..ooohhh i will be right over but first i need to stop and shoot me a bird lady with me sock gun


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Arkie said:


> Then there was the guy who survived a bear attack with one of those tiny 22 short derringers. When the big, enraged grizzly got after them, he shot his buddy in the knee, then simply walked away.:ROFL:
> 
> Bob


That story sounds very similar to my scuba story ( though it was real ) lolol

When I first went scuba diving I was told if we see sharks to take your knife , slice your buddy and swim like hell back to the boat


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> Fezz..ooohhh i will be right over but first i need to stop and shoot me a bird lady with me sock gun


Not if I get you first deary


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

You would shoot a poor innocent sweet lil old lady? (ssshhh don't tell her i'm only half old, i'm 41 but she thinks i'm 81)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You guys crack me up!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> You would shoot a poor innocent sweet lil old lady? (ssshhh don't tell her i'm only half old, i'm 41 but she thinks i'm 81)


Im older then you my dear !!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, yeah , I would , no problem 
I would give you a head start dont worry......
On a count of three , you run at one , I shoot at three, OK ?
One ......three


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Laura i had no idea u were such an old goat :laugh: And i don't run..it hurts me hehe


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job!
I bet getting him really made your day... I grew up with mom n dad hunting, I was on the butchering end, my mom still hunts and has yet to get her buck but I know she'll get a doe or 2 or 3 and I'll get a call to go pick one up


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> Laura i had no idea u were such an old goat :laugh: And i don't run..it hurts me hehe


Neither do I , between my hips , legs and back , Im lucky I get out of bed now , lolol
We will both be hobbling after each other , canes and crutches flying , lolol
Get back here you whipper shapper you !!!!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey !! Who you calling a old goat ? lololol
Im only a few years older then you dumkof


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Woodhaven hacked me laura..she called you an ol goat honest. I tried to tell her you was a spring chicken maybe she doesnt' know the difference between her farm animals..now that i think of it maybe thats why she was trying to milk that chicken the other day..hmm could very well be...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

JaLyn said:


> Woodhaven hacked me laura..she called you an ol goat honest. I tried to tell her you was a spring chicken maybe she doesnt' know the difference between her farm animals..now that i think of it maybe thats why she was trying to milk that chicken the other day..hmm could very well be...


LIAR!

I demand a lawyer!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't listen to her she is in denial honest..now laura you knwo i wouldn't lie to you hehe..
Woodhaven you can't hire an attorney and you can't write anymore dear monies letters..only one per month


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hmmmm , what to do , what to do.....:thinking:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Don't believe herrrr *sob*


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My decision has been made...
WHF , your innocent ! No sock beating for you 

JaLyn , start running :ROFL: One , two , two and a half...


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

This is the buck my husband got last year..


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow that is an awesome buck!! Too cool! How many points does he have?


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Fishin aint so bad either.






Bob


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good one , lolol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I know. :ROFL: I watched it again after reading your post and I was rolling , lol.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Fezz..it's a 16 pt..did u see the antlers how they grew it was wild..it was like he had two sets of antlers on one side..come on i know ya all got some buck pics your dyin to show me..i'd lvoe to see em..


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I showed my husband that pic and I'm pretty sure he drooled a little haha!
This is my first moose EVER... I can't find the picture I wanted to show you, it's my "*******" photo haha! I was pregnant when I got this moose, infact I shot this moose on August 30th 2008, and my son was born on September 11th 2008!! I was as big as a house but I wanted to get my moose SOO bad!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hahaha here is the picture... DUH


----------

